# HSUS and PETA revealed



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/01/humane-society-of-united-states.html

*Soapbox warning.*

HSUS and PETA are no friends of the Vizsla. Good video explaining where they spend their money. 

Here in California, they are targeting this state relentlessly as the easiest mark of all the states in the United States. As goes California, goes the nation. 

RBD


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't have any issues with insisting all breeders operate ethically and for the betterment of the breed. But unfortunately, a lot of these people are ignorant and narrow minded. They have a tar them all with the same brush mentality. Good luck with them, I hope they fall apart before they do any damage.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

If I see any more "adopt, don't shop" pics on facebook I'm going to lose it. I've actually had people tell me off for getting a puppy from a breeder. Meanwhile, people are adopting pit bull puppies (with unknown backgrounds) from shelters for their families. The last puppy social club I went to had a dog aggressive pittie PUPPY...worst of all his family had a tiny little girl. What happened to families picking suitable breeds and buying puppies from breeders with health/temperament screened parents?

Sorry... rant over.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

HSUS & PETA have long been opposed to hunting, and I to them. In recent years PETA has sent contradictory signals ... adopt but as an organization they euthanize unwanted pets. 

The ASPCA does good work on behalf of protecting animals. I don't believe either of these organizations is particularly effective at doing the same.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I heard the latest on PETA today on our local news. Apparently, they are taking one of the marine zoo's to court, claiming that the Killer Whales that perform are in "slavery" and claim it is unconstitutional!!!! Man are they clutching at straws or what!!


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

To stray a little from the topic- we orginally wanted to adopt a dog from the humane society. However, our yard was not yet fully fenced, and even though we live in a suburban area with trails, parks, etc., we were UNABLE to adopt a dog (a large breed at least) because of this. We are probably in the top 5% of good dog owners-dog sleeps in bed with us, is treated as part of the family, we spent $400 on 2 hours with an animal behaviroist for goodness sake. BUT we couldn't adopt a dog because we had no fence. Meanwhile, they are putting perfectly good dogs to sleep. I have a hard time supporting these organizations with that sort of lack of common sense going on.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://youtu.be/XTrhQd9GHlE

Humane Society of the United States - Help free caged lawyers and lobbyist with your contribution of only $19 per month.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/04/hsus-only-19-per-month-uncage-lawyer.html

One day an HSUS lawyer is going to knock on my door. Good thing I have a trained guard dog with a great nose to sniff out a rat in a $1,000 suit.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/04/vizsla-as-guard-dog.html

RBD


----------



## kjmitch (Mar 23, 2012)

threefsh said:


> If I see any more "adopt, don't shop" pics on facebook I'm going to lose it. I've actually had people tell me off for getting a puppy from a breeder. Meanwhile, people are adopting pit bull puppies (with unknown backgrounds) from shelters for their families. The last puppy social club I went to had a dog aggressive pittie PUPPY...worst of all his family had a tiny little girl. What happened to families picking suitable breeds and buying puppies from breeders with health/temperament screened parents?
> 
> Sorry... rant over.


Yay for your rant!
I've had to defend my discion to get my pup from a breeder more than I ever expected! Sometimes wish people would keep their opinions to themselves. 
Besides for the fact that I have researched V's like crazy and I wanted a hunting dog because I hunt ( oops forgot that was villianized also) I live an hour north of Detroit.... that means shelter dog = pittbull mix!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

As I sit here with my chilled glass of white wine ( imported ) nibble on my endive salad ( imported ) how dare you attack an organization that has US in it's initials . They are only there to protect your RED NECK ASSES ( sorry for the language - I am from Kentucky ) from improving a breed that is already smarter than them . If you are not for are manifesto then you are against us. There is no room for discusion or compromise ( ? did we get rid of HITLER in WWII ) We spend are money wisely first for us ( the majority ) then our dumbass cause. There is a SUCKER born every minute and they gravitate to US. In the end if we do note vote - contact - our state and Federal legislators before this stupidity is put up for a vote We have already lost!


----------



## mrbnichols (Mar 22, 2012)

I love PETA

People
Eating
Tasty
Animals


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Here's the thing for me, and my family...

I won't apologizing for finding the best pet we could. I won't define 'best' to anyone, either. "Best" is subjective; and that's fine.
A coworker said, sorta joking "Breeder??? You should have gotten a dog from a shelter!"

The four cats we've adopted from shelters mean nothing? 

My duty to a pet is this: Do everything in my power to ensure this creature's life is full of as much Joy as the animal can recognize. Placing value judgements on the SOURCE of the animal isn't fair. My Puppy can't "help" she was born to a responsible breeder any more than shelter pets can 'help' their situation. 

When talking "Dog", I wanted to ensure - wrong word...I wanted to have the best warm-fuzzy I could about my new pets health, history, and temperament as reasonable possible.

I love my pets too much. When either of our remaining Cats goes to Kitty Heaven, I will cry just as hard as I did when we lost the first two, and just as hard as I will when our new Puppy leaves us someday.

With regard to PETA; I pretty much can't stand anything they do or support. Nobody can legislate morality or ethics. Peta has an agenda; Their way or the Highway. 

There exist plenty of laws punishing actions. Not one law in history has PREVENTED bad people from doing bad things. Same with bank-robbers, AND breeders.


----------

